# More BTS images by Jim Shutt



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Shutt forwarded these BTS images to me to post. 

More live steam action.... 




















Then, the gathering at the MLS booth...... 



















And then the bestest of them all.... Jason showing his Mom how to run his new radio controlled, battery operated locomotive and tender given to him at the show......


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Love that last one


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

How cute! 

Thanks.


----------

